# [Guide]Optimized F2L(Complete from Cubeloop)



## pinoycuber (Feb 23, 2009)

Hellow everyone i have made something for everyone im using it now! its an Optimized F2L Complete Algoriths from www.cubeloop.com i maked it printable for everyone so the file is here..

Optimized means:
Algorithms from 
FR (Front Right)
FL (Front Left)
BR (Back Right)
BL (Back left

Cases:
Flip the edge
Insert the corner and preserve the edge
Connected in Top Layer
Separated in Top Layer

Screen Shot!






I cannot attach its 463KB
Download it on mediafire! hope ive helped you guys 

Download Here!

Good Luck in learning here some screenshot btw i made it in microsoft word 2007


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice work, but wasn't http://speedcubing.com/peter/AllesFastTwoLayer.html and/or http://speedcubing.com/f2l_crossbottom.html good enough?

And obviously (just from the first case) *Optimized* means optimized for speed/finger-trick-friendliness and not optimal (fewest moves)


----------



## pinoycuber (Feb 24, 2009)

its enough. but i just want to share the FL BR and BL fingers  actually those are easy algos they just seem to look bad and long but learn it not forcively learn it with <3!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 24, 2009)

pinoycuber said:


> its enough. but i just want to share the FL BR and BL fingers  actually those are easy algos they just seem to look bad and long but learn it not forcively learn it with <3!


Why do you think I pointed to the "Peter" part of speedcubing.com?
What do you think this means:
FR:(RU²)(RUR'UR)(U²R²) 
FL:(L²U²)(LUL'ULU²L)
BR:(R²U²)(RUR'URU²R)
BL:(LU²)(LUL'UL)(U²L²)

And those are printable pages as well

It's nice to put this in 1 document, but I am wondering why you did all that work when it already seemed done


----------



## pinoycuber (Feb 25, 2009)

kk im just a noob.


----------



## TheBB (Feb 25, 2009)

pinoycuber said:


> kk im just a noob.


Hardly.

Anyway, PDF instead of DOCX is highly preferable.


----------



## Toori (Feb 28, 2009)

> Anyway, PDF instead of DOCX is highly preferable.



Agree. I think that sheets might help me, but I don't have the newest MS Word, so I'm not able to open .docx!
So if you can, upload a pdf, version!


----------



## pinoycuber (Mar 6, 2009)

kk ill convert it..


----------

